# The INTRO



## prohydroblaster (Sep 14, 2011)

Let me say first that i have been in the plumbing industry for over 10 yrs up here in Miane. Started as a parts and sales rep for a heating and Plumbing outfit In Farmington. After 5 yrs of setting up heating and plumbing jobs for masters plumbers and heat techs i also earned my place in the industry. Passing the Propane and Natural gas License in Maine for Large equipment. Also getting a helpers license in Plumbing. I convinced the owners of the company to purchase a 3000 psi jetter. at the time a cheap machine i would call today. Basically a small pressure washing unit with a pulse valve. Was ok for a beginner. In 2005 the company split and so did i. Landing back on my feet at the controls of an excavator installing septic systems and leach beds for another company. 20 yrs of digging exp. Last summer in july i purchased a Hot jet Usa jetter. Built for a working pressure of 3600 psi. pumping 8 -15 gpm. Unit is built in an enclosed trailer with a325 gallon reserve tank.. business has been great the last year, doing everything from jetting clogged lines to de-icing water lines. Also started pressure washing with the machine and opening up yet another niche in the market. No after a full year of working it i ve learned i need better tools. hence why im here. to ask other professional what they have found to work better. So no im not a lisc, Master plumber, but have worked the field for many moons, No one person knows it all. Thanks for your time. I can be found on Facebook, Professional Hydro Blasters. Farmington Maine.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard, great to have you.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Jetting is fun and almost all we do in the tri state area.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Welcome to the zone...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome! 

Thanks for the intro! :thumbup:

Looks like the thread about the root cutting nozzles suddenly got a lot better....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to PZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## e-hygiene (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome to the community..


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Plumbing Zone, the biggest & best of all plumbing forum / sites anywhere!!!


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Let me put this question back to you:

How are you finding and marketing the jett work?


----------

